# Is it okay to listen to the tapes while asleep?



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Here's my question about sleep: Can I listen to the tapes while I'm asleep -- ie. can I set the tapes on timer in the middle of the night and have them play while I am asleep?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ng, how are you doing. I am going to let Mike answer that one. I feel however, even though some people fall asleep it maybe more productive to be awake or at least at the beginging of your sleep patterns.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2001)

Hi NG,Optimum time of listening is that nice relaxed time that we can enter anytime during the day or in the evening. That twilight zone we go into before we go to sleep at night. If you do go to sleep your subcon still take it in but not quite so effectively.So in short no problem having it on when asleep, but make sure your sound levels are right. Too loud and it will startle you.RegardsMike


----------

